# TV shows: Rides, Overhaulin, American Hot Rod



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Anyone been watching any or all of these customizing shows on TV...

Rides seems to be getting better with recent shows... the co-workers don't seem to get into any petty arguments and they seem to be more professional and mature about their work than the other shows.

Overhaulin and American Hot Rod always seem to add drama to their builds as if that is what they need to keep people watching. They do interesting things with cars, but having to wait and see if they can get their cars built with only hours left before their deadlines.....

The stress, the pressure, the attitudes in the shop....they just take away the enjoyment of wanting to see how these cars are being built.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I watch the shows when I am lucky enough to catch one on tv. I always find them pretty entertaining ... 

Even when they do argue it's always interesting to see the outcome ...


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

crete said:


> They do interesting things with cars, but having to wait and see if they can get their cars built with only hours left before their deadlines.....
> 
> The stress, the pressure, the attitudes in the shop....they just take away the enjoyment of wanting to see how these cars are being built.


I think Boyd is a "difficult" (insert other adjective if you like) person to work for. His deadlines are rediculous, and I think their end product is suffering because of it.

I like Rides, because it is more of a documentary than a "show". I just wish Jason Presely's voice wasn't so annoying.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Last night on Pimp my Ride they put a Jacuzzi tub in a van


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> I think Boyd is a "difficult" (insert other adjective if you like) person to work for. His deadlines are rediculous, and I think their end product is suffering because of it.
> 
> I like Rides, because it is more of a documentary than a "show". I just wish Jason Presely's voice wasn't so annoying.


Agreed. Boyd's ideas of motivation are strange at best. I laugh when he does his "motivational gatherings".

I find it strange that Chip Foose seems to get more done in a week (and done well) than the Coddington shop does. It was also strnge to see Boyd's paint shop foreman quit, to go to work with Chip.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

LarryN said:


> Agreed. Boyd's ideas of motivation are strange at best. I laugh when he does his "motivational gatherings".
> 
> I find it strange that Chip Foose seems to get more done in a week (and done well) than the Coddington shop does. It was also strnge to see Boyd's paint shop foreman quit, to go to work with Chip.


For years, I always said I wanted a Boyd-built roadster. However, after watching the show a couple times, I'd say no. The show gives the impression that quality is going down hill fast.

Of course, I'd still love Chip to re-do my Camaro for me. I'd have Rad Rides by Troy  (featured a couple times on "Rides" and near my house) customize it, but I can't afford that caliber of work.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> I think Boyd is a "difficult" (insert other adjective if you like) person to work for. His deadlines are rediculous, and I think their end product is suffering because of it.
> 
> I like Rides, because it is more of a documentary than a "show". I just wish Jason Presely's voice wasn't so annoying.


I agree also. I think Boyd puts way too much pressue on his guys. The quality, or lack thereof, really showed when they had to drive their cars to Indiana (or somewhere in the midwest).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

AF said:


> I watch the shows when I am lucky enough to catch one on tv. I always find them pretty entertaining ...
> 
> Even when they do argue it's always interesting to see the outcome ...


no DVR?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

LarryN said:


> I find it strange that Chip Foose seems to get more done in a week (and done well) than the Coddington shop does. It was also strnge to see Boyd's paint shop foreman quit, to go to work with Chip.


Chip left Boyd for some of the same reason's that Boyd's painter did. I think Chip has made a big effort not to make the same mistakes that Boyd keeps making. After seeing some of Chip's work this past weekend, I can say that Chip is by far one of the best builders/designers I have ever seen. His attention to detail and time and effort put into his vehicles is way above the work that has come out of Boyd's shop lately.


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm hooked on American Choppers for some reason. I know each show is just about exactly the same, I just keep tuning in.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

ljh824 said:


> I'm hooked on American Choppers for some reason. I know each show is just about exactly the same, I just keep tuning in.


It's because American Chopper is about the Teutuls more than the bikes. It has become my favorite of these types of shows and it's because of the them (and even the rest of the people in the shop). Whether it's about the bikes or them, though, it is pretty much the same each week, but the bikes are very cool looking (and it's fun to watch them make them), and the family dynamic is interesting to observe (and the three of them each have tragic flaws, but great redeeming characteristics).


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

My favorite Foose collaboration:










:smokin:


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

I love all those shows too but I think RIDES no longer has Jason Priestly associated with it....but I could be wrong.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> It's because American Chopper is about the Teutuls more than the bikes. It has become my favorite of these types of shows and it's because of the them (and even the rest of the people in the shop). Whether it's about the bikes or them, though, it is pretty much the same each week, but the bikes are very cool looking (and it's fun to watch them make them), and the family dynamic is interesting to observe (and the three of them each have tragic flaws, but great redeeming characteristics).


 :stupid:

They are so tragically dysfunctional, that they make my family look practically sane by comparison :rofl:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Tivo is all set for:

Pimp My Ride
American Chopper
Monster Garage
Motorweek
Car and Driver TV
Horsepower TV
Trucks!
Classic Car Restoration
Tricked Out

and any show with BMW in the title or description 


I watched Rides/Overhaulin for a while but they got old.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Tivo is all set for:
> 
> Pimp My Ride
> American Chopper
> ...


Ever watch Biker Build off on Discovery.. I saw one just the other night with Denver Choppers out of San Bernadino, Ca vs Indian Larry of Brooklyn, NYC. When they arrived at the final event, apparently while doing some stunts, Indian Larry fell off his bike and later passed away from fatal head injuries...

Probably was not wearing a helmet.....he also won the build off for a third time.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Boyd is just plain nuts. I ended up deleting my American Hot Rod season pass from the TiVo because I got tired of the constant bickering. I wonder, did they ever fire "Blueberry" (or whatever his name was)?

Overhaulin' is more interesting and the female co-host is :thumbup: :angel:. Besides, Foose's drawings are amazing.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> Boyd is just plain nuts. I ended up deleting my American Hot Rod season pass from the TiVo because I got tired of the constant bickering. I wonder, did they ever fire "Blueberry" (or whatever his name was)?
> 
> Overhaulin' is more interesting and the female co-host is :thumbup: :angel:. Besides, Foose's drawings are amazing.


I think his nickname was Blue Bear, and he did get canned for being the haughty ass that he was on every episode.

BTW, I totally agree about Courtney Hansen. She's :yumyum: :bow: :freakdanc :smokin:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

crete said:


> Ever watch Biker Build off on Discovery.. I saw one just the other night with Denver Choppers out of San Bernadino, Ca vs Indian Larry of Brooklyn, NYC. When they arrived at the final event, apparently while doing some stunts, Indian Larry fell off his bike and later passed away from fatal head injuries...
> 
> Probably was not wearing a helmet.....he also won the build off for a third time.


Yeah, I've seen that show - good stuff. Thanks for the reminder...added to Tivo


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> I think Boyd is a "difficult" (insert other adjective if you like) person to work for. His deadlines are rediculous, and I think their end product is suffering because of it.
> 
> I like Rides, because it is more of a documentary than a "show". I just wish Jason Presely's voice wasn't so annoying.


Is Boyd's show the one that has that crotchety old geezer sheet metal guy? He must be the sh1t, if not I would can his ass.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

LarryN said:


> BTW, I totally agree about Courtney Hansen. She's :yumyum: :bow: :freakdanc :smokin:


 :stupid:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

apar330i said:


> Is Boyd's show the one that has that crotchety old geezer sheet metal guy? He must be the sh1t, if not I would can his ass.


That's the one. I kinda like the old guy.... Doesn't take shiite from no one!


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

operknockity said:


> That's the one. I kinda like the old guy.... Doesn't take shiite from no one!


True, but he always seems like he has a bur under his saddle.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

apar330i said:


> True, but he always seems like he has a bur under his saddle.


Wouldn't you, if you had to work for Boyd and with some of the other nimrods in that shop?


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Wouldn't you, if you had to work for Boyd and with some of the other nimrods in that shop?


Probably. I have a feeling that dude is cranky even when he's not at work :dunno: .


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I'd say Boyd's shop is somewhat dysfunctional... and all the workers tend to feed off each other's hangups.

There must be something that Boyd is able to hold over people as he has his ex-wife in the office doing billing and his current wife in the office doing marketing. His wife and ex-wife don't get along, and the show never really shows them near each other.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

crete said:


> I'd say Boyd's shop is somewhat dysfunctional... and all the workers tend to feed off each other's hangups.


 If it wasn't dysfunctional, they prolly wouldn't have made the show with them in the first place :rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Like some others here, I love American Chopper-- can't get enought of watching that family dynamic.

Of the car shows, Rides is my favorite. I also like Overhaulin, but the hosts and their "pranks" get really stupid and annoying.


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

robg said:


> I also like Overhaulin, but the hosts and their "pranks" get really stupid and annoying.


I totally agree. As mentioned in this thread, the chic is hot. I'd definitely hit it, but the dude is a complete idiot. The pranks have no direction. They should get rid of the guy. :tsk:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

apar330i said:


> Is Boyd's show the one that has that crotchety old geezer sheet metal guy? He must be the sh1t, if not I would can his ass.


That would be Roy.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Bimmer ese said:


> I totally agree. As mentioned in this thread, the chic is hot. I'd definitely hit it, but the dude is a complete idiot. The pranks have no direction. They should get rid of the guy. :tsk:


I actually find the co-host equally annoying, if not more annoying. She's so goofy and I find her voice really grating. :dunno:


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

robg said:


> I actually find the co-host equally annoying, if not more annoying. She's so goofy and I find her voice really grating. :dunno:


After watching this evenings show, they need to get rid of both of them. The pranks are soooo stupid!


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Bimmer ese said:


> After watching this evenings show, they need to get rid of both of them. The pranks are soooo stupid!


It really does take away from the overall concept of restoring cars.....but since the people are still falling for it....they'll probably keep it going with it.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

robg said:


> Like some others here, I love American Chopper-- can't get enought of watching that family dynamic.
> 
> Of the car shows, Rides is my favorite. I also like Overhaulin, but the hosts and their "pranks" get really stupid and annoying.


Did you happen to see the Rides show with Jay Leno's collection...he has a musem all his own, he was out riding a restored Stanley Steamer..


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

crete said:


> Did you happen to see the Rides show with Jay Leno's collection...he has a musem all his own, he was out riding a restored Stanley Steamer..


That Steamer was way cool. Leno seems to know everything about his rides too.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

crete said:


> Did you happen to see the Rides show with Jay Leno's collection...he has a musem all his own, he was out riding a restored Stanley Steamer..


Yes, I did see that one. I think they've actually had 2 shws featuring Leno. THere was the one w/ the Steamer, adn then there was one about him rebuilidng a 60s Toronado and making it RWD. Pretty cool.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

The show I saw was one episode with Leno restoring the 60s tornado and riding the Stanley Steamer. Maybe it was two parts, but seemed like one night. 

Also on that show they cut up 2 corvette chassis and welded them together for the toronado chassis.


----------

